# '98 200SX from Bay Area, CA



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

Just got the rims 2 weeks ago and re-did the interior.


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nice ride....how did you paint the center part of the steering wheel?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thats only the 2nd 200 ive seen that color


----------



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

Some masking tape and extra large garbage bags...and sprayed away...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats pretty slick, love the rims 15s or 16s?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Apple Gold is cool


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean 200 i kinda like it better when u had the se-r wheels though. and engine bay shots? and the color kicks ass!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

nice. thats sweet you painted the knobs on the hvac. i haven't seen that much.
isn't mike young's 200sx that color? looks sweet, and i like the rims ON YOUR CAR. normally i don't like the looks that much.
the steering wheel kind of looks cool, but it would look cooler with a white cover on it. (the one 1CLNB14 has).


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Nice wheels. Not too much of a fan of the gold, but it works I think. Good job.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

nice. ive got the same wheels.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

XBwick said:


> *Not too much of a fan of the gold, but it works I think.*


Gold? Where?

Nice ride. Don't you love the color of our car? I've only seen one in orlando so far, I'm sure you rarely see that in your area. I'm also looking for some SER side skirts, where did you get yours and how much?


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

xt_out said:


> *thats sweet you painted the knobs on the hvac. i haven't seen that much.*


diddo...


----------



## wurm21 (Jun 8, 2003)

looks tight but whats with the automatic?


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

1. Love the drop, the color, and the rims.

2. What's up with the fake mudflaps in the rear? Do they serve a purpose or are they there for show? I personally don't like them, but that's just me. 

3. Nice job on the white interior, just make sure you don't spill any coffee on it. 

What's next? White seat covers? 

-PC


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

Fake mudflaps? I thought all mudflaps did the same thing... Does that mean that Ramen Noodles is fake food then...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

wurm21 said:


> *looks tight but whats with the automatic? *


Whats wrong with automatics?


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

XBwick said:


> *Fake mudflaps? I thought all mudflaps did the same thing... Does that mean that Ramen Noodles is fake food then... *


I knew Ramen Noodles was a scam! 

-PC


----------



## LLColeslaw (Mar 3, 2003)

PC -
Not sure what you mean by fake mudflaps, but they're from Nissan factory parts...they started as a full set but since I got the sideskirts on, the front ones didn't fit anymore so I had to take em off...didn't see any harm in leaving the rear ones on. Keeps the rear bumper kinda clean actually...

My420 -
Yeah I've only seen 2 others of that color out in the San Jose area...and one in Santa Monica (no, not Mike Young's...it was totally stock). As for the sideskirts, they're actually the Stillen aero skirts. They're kinda thicker, rounder versions of the se-r skirts, I got the idea from the Project 1.6 200SX from Sport Compact a few years back. 

Yeah guys...it's automatic...suits my needs as a non-racer. Just trying to improve the looks on it wherever I can...Thanks for the input.

And whether Ramen is fake or not...It's still well stocked in my garage.


----------

